# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Kegel exerciser

## EvaMONA

Molim neku iskusnu forumašicu koja je dugo na forumu, i vjerojatno je svašta pročitala i zna više od mene o temi Kegela, da mi pomogne. Vidjela sam da postoje neki dodatni aparatići za vježbanje, kao dodatak na klasični Kegel. Znam da *nisu* japanske kuglice što sam negdje na forumu vidjela kad sam upisala Kegel, ali ne znam kak se zovu. 
O tom aparatiću/pomagalu sam na Forumu čitala u prvoj trudnoći i čini mi se da sam kod Ive Kolić vidjela neki prospekt ove g. Samo što je onaj o kojem sam davno čitala na forummu izgledao kao nešto na struju i žene su pisale da su ga kupovale u ljekarnama, a na prospektu kod Ive K. mi se učinilo da je to neka "alternativna" spravica koju koriste žene u Africi ili nešto tako. Treba mi ime ili gdje to nabaviti. 
Na 1. porodu, prije 19 mj. imala sam veliku bebu (4300/53), malu epiziotomiju (koju je moj gin. poslije komentirao -lijepo su vas zašili), nalijeganje na trbuh, ali mislim da je najgore bilo što sam rodila punog mjehura. Poslije poroda nisam imala problema sa zadržavanjem mokraće, ali od samog početka ove trudnoće čim kihnem, kašljem itd. nemam kontrolu. Sad mi je još nešto i šećer povišen pa sam zaista stalno na wc-u. Rado bi ovaj put pokušala izbjeći epiziotomiju pa bi htjela znati koje su još alternative uz Kegel. 
Hvala!
_________________

----------


## aries24

Beckenboden-Traininghilfen

----------


## aries24

kad malo bolje pročitam tvoj post vidim da ne misliš na ovo što sam linkala  :/

----------


## EvaMONA

aries24 možda mi ni to ne bi bilo loše, ali jel to ok za koristiti u trudnoći? Mislim zbog infekcije i sl. Zato me u 1. trudnoći bilo malo strah raditi perinealnu masažu iako sam ribala ruke kao luda.

----------


## aries24

ako se redovno peru ne vjerujem da bi bio problem
osim toga vjertojatno imaju neko uputstvo za upotrebu

a pretpostavljam da se ni tvoj muž ne pere antiseptikom prije sexa pa sve štima   :Wink:

----------

